# how to price



## lamotte

purchased a new premier xl 6 weeks ago and going to get rid of the other tivo equipment in the house. i have one series 2 dual tuner and one single tuner . also have a wireless tuner adapter and one belkin usb adapter also.
what should be a fair price to start on ebay. help would be greatly appreciated. thinking about 140.00 should be fair to start


----------



## scandia101

$140 for the whole lot? 
Used S2's (ST & DT) have very little value - especially if you expect someone to want to buy two of them.
Cut it in half to $70 and you'll be a bit closer to reality.


----------



## drakecyrus

its complicated


----------



## replaytv

U don't mention if the units have lifetime. If they do, they are worth something. Otherwise not worth the trouble putting on ebay.


----------

